# My NEW 2004 Team SC



## Wines of WA

Circa 2002-5 I raced a Team SC. It was my favorite bike of all time, and I stupidly sold it when I retired from racing, thinking I needed a more comfortable bike. Fast forward to a month ago: I found this on EBay. It had been hanging out in a shop in Oklahoma City for 10 years and was brand new - never built. This morning was its maiden voyage - appropriately a personal hour time trial at full gas. It brought back such great memories of stable handling (first and foremost) and a feel for the road that is connected but filters out the high-frequency buzz. I decked the bike out with Dura Ace 9000 mechanical, added my favorite Thomson controls (that's an X4 MTB stem; I like my stems with 4 steel bolts. Post is zero setback to get my knees in the right position due to the slack 72.4 degree seat tube angle), and Pacenti SL23 wheels with White Industires T-11 hubs and CXRay 20-28 (best aluminum clinchers I've ever used). Finally, I tried to respect rule #8 option 2 with saddle and tape choice. This winter I'll think about which carbon tubulars to add to the mix. Anyway, under my arse it's as great a bike in 2014 as it was in 2004, and it's good to ride a Merckx that was built lovingly by Eddy and his crew of Belgian bike geeks before his retirement and the decline of that lineage of bikes.


----------



## cathyandrob

Very nice bike, and story.

My Team Sc Domo is one of my favourites, rides as well as anything I own, and I agree it is special that Eddy was supervising the factory when they were made.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Seat and bike are a perfect match. 
Maybe add a bit of white finishing tape at the centre of the bars and white plugs.
Beauty of a bike!


----------



## Wines of WA

Cinelli, I think adding a little white to the front would be a great finishing touch. It would mirror the white highlights in the saddle and frame. Thanks for suggesting that.


----------



## bikerjulio

I too have an SC - Domo 2002 model.

Hate to burst everyone's bubble, but Eddy didn't make these frames.

I have an old magazine article that featured a tour of the factory from around that time. The frames were bought on from a builder in Italy (not named), in raw finish (there is a picture of a room full), and painted and assembled at Eddy's place.

Rather like what happened with the Ti bikes.

I will have to find it and post up some page copies. I never did find out who in Italy was building the SC frames.


----------



## Rob-c

Wines of WA said:


> Circa 2002-5 I raced a Team SC. It was my favorite bike of all time, and I stupidly sold it when I retired from racing, thinking I needed a more comfortable bike. Fast forward to a month ago: I found this on EBay. It had been hanging out in a shop in Oklahoma City for 10 years and was brand new - never built. This morning was its maiden voyage - appropriately a personal hour time trial at full gas. It brought back such great memories of stable handling (first and foremost) and a feel for the road that is connected but filters out the high-frequency buzz. I decked the bike out with Dura Ace 9000 mechanical, added my favorite Thomson controls (that's an X4 MTB stem; I like my stems with 4 steel bolts. Post is zero setback to get my knees in the right position due to the slack 72.4 degree seat tube angle), and Pacenti SL23 wheels with White Industires T-11 hubs and CXRay 20-28 (best aluminum clinchers I've ever used). Finally, I tried to respect rule #8 option 2 with saddle and tape choice. This winter I'll think about which carbon tubulars to add to the mix. Anyway, under my arse it's as great a bike in 2014 as it was in 2004, and it's good to ride a Merckx that was built lovingly by Eddy and his crew of Belgian bike geeks before his retirement and the decline of that lineage of bikes.


Beautiful bike, I'll look out for you on a dry day in the hills


----------



## Cinelli 82220

bikerjulio said:


> The frames were bought on from a builder in Italy


Some carbon and aluminum came from Oria in Italy. They were pretty open about it at the Merckx factory.


----------



## rplace13

Great bike, great story and nicely put together. Give it a go with white tape, red hoods and blue plugs.


----------



## Wines of WA

Cool, though I ride super early, usually in the 6AM-9AM window. I live near Marymoor Park and ride on dry weekends in the hills north of Rte 202, Cougar Mtn, Juanita, etc.

Disappointing to hear that they may have been welded in IT. I thought I'd seen an article in that era that narrated a factory tour and suggested they were made in BE. Oh well.


----------



## simonind

@Wines of WA, I'm considering an almost identical build with a Team SC instead of a modern carbon frame, could you tell me how much it weighs? all built up.
Thanks
Simon


----------



## Wines of WA

simonind;4745582...could you tell me how much it weighs? all built up.[/QUOTE said:


> 16.2 pounds as pictured, and I did not prioritize weight when choosing components so a weight weenie build could easily get down to 15.0 pounds or less.


----------



## simonind

Thanks, as I suspected there's little weight difference between it and a carbon frame. Excellent choice of components btw, I'm debating between Dura Ace, including C50 clinchers or a mixture of Campagnolo Record and Chorus with as yet undecided wheels. Unfortunately they'll probably be factory wheels as it's an insurance settlement so I have limited options on what I can buy.


----------



## robt57

I had a 2000 Fuji Team Issue. the last year before they went all bonded seat stays. Turned out it was made in Teschners shop down under. Scandium frame with a Ouzo Pro just over 15 lb in a 58CM. 

Wish I never sold it... But I got a few plastic bikes now I like too. But that Fuji was just dialed at the welder's hand.


----------



## HigherGround

Beautiful build, especially with the tape and saddle choice. Well done!


----------



## Fignon's Barber

Brilliant bike, love it. Brings back memories of Pete Van Pet crushing foes at P-R and Flanders. Big fan of properly done aluminium.


----------



## Wines of WA

Made a few changes to the bike. Switched from Aliante to Antares on all of my road bikes, and this one is an R3 carbon railed model. Offset that red/white on the saddle with a similar pattern on the tape and hoods. Finally, just added a new set of 2015 Bora One 50 clinchers. Yeah, I know, carbon clinchers have been a foolish financial and safety choice in the past, but these are very nice starting with incredible lateral stiffness and responsiveness. They feel a half cog faster on the flats too. And since this is Campy, I have confidence that the braking won't let me down. Still going to keep the Pacenti-White Industries wheels for wet weather (in addition to my rain bike). Finally, yes, I am mixing a Dura Ace drivetrain and Campy wheels because I like their function above worrying about ideological purity.


----------



## Cinelli 82220

Still looks better than ever.


----------



## pmf

Wines of WA said:


> Finally, yes, I am mixing a Dura Ace drivetrain and Campy wheels because I like their function above worrying about ideological purity.
> 
> View attachment 305488


Every bike needs something Campy on it. Consider it complete now.


----------

